# Battery Size Question for 1.8T ATC Audi TT



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi All,

I've done a pretty exhaustive search and keep coming up with conflicting answers.

Unfortunately, my battery is done and so I need a replacement. I'm open to suggestions but I think I'm pretty much focused on getting an Optima Red Top, but I don't know which size to get.

After searching both this forum and the MKIV forum, I'm more confused.

From what I've read the battery size and orientation are the issue. Supposedly the 34R is the one to get because the terminals are reversed [- +] and because of the battery box we have to put the battery in backwards making the battery fit like so [ + - ] 

Here's the thing, looking at my 2000 1.8T, the battery orientation is already [+ -] so shouldn't the regular 34 fit just fine? Is it just the 225 models that have to get a 34R because of the tighter fit?

In another thread on the TT forum, someone suggested a 35 would drop in fine, so I guess I'm lost. 

Please help a newbie out! :thumbup:

Edit:

In this thread, http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?1693200-1.8t-battery-recommendations, it appears Optima recommends the 35 size for the 1.8T engine...

Size Specs for the Optima Red Top 34 - Height:7 13/16 in. Length: 10 in Width: 6 7/8 in
Size Specs for the Optima Red Top 35 - Height:8 13/16 in. Length:9 11/16 in Width: 6 7/8 in

Does anyone happen to know the stock 1.8t battery size?

In this thread, it appears those with 225 TT's they fit both the 35 and 75-25 (20v Master) http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...2-Audi-TT-Quattro-Coupe&highlight=new+battery


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Purchased a Red Top 35 today and it fits! I did have to take the bottom bracket and flip it so that the side of the battery facing the headlight [+ -] stayed secure. The battery lip towards the back of the engine bay appears to be pretty secure though it didn't slide all the way back the like Die Hard International battery in before did.

Hopefully others find this post helpful!


----------

